
Ford Is Building a Transportation Operating System - Whiteskin_Kanye
https://www.wired.com/story/ford-future-operating-system/
======
harigov
Interesting to see that Ford is investing in entire transportation stack at
the same time. They are working on a self-driving car, ride sharing service
AND a service to manage those rides efficiently for organizations. From my
limited knowledge of Ford's activities, it seems like they are significantly
behind GM and Waymo (and probably Uber too). Anyone know the timeline and how
they are stacking up against these other companies?

~~~
subculture
And bikes. They're working with cities around the Bay Area to sponsor bike
shares. I can see the biker/trip data also feeding into their data lake. If
they can make meaning through all that data, it seems like a good long bet.

------
CodeWriter23
> "The bigger risk is doing nothing," executive chairman Bill Ford told WIRED
> back in 2015, as he outlined a future where a single, digital ticket could
> buy you a ride on a car, taxi, subway, bus, or bicycle. "I am very confident
> that we can compete and morph into something quite different."

We already have that in Los Angeles. It’s called a TAP Card.

------
excalibur
Most reputable automakers wouldn't be caught dead running Ford's software,
especially if it means putting a Ford shield on their vehicle. Where you might
see it is in budget vehicles and public transportation, if Ford plays their
cards right. These things may help generate some revenue, but neither of them
is likely to be good for the brand.

